# Gheenoe Super 16 / Mercury 50 hp



## ReyM (Jan 18, 2016)

Need some advise want to buy a ss prop, running a 50 hp 2 stroke prop is a 10 3/8 x 14 aluminum getting a decent hole shot but my top end is only about 32 mph would like to get more speed don't know what rpm i'm running. thks in advance


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Get a tach first


----------

